# my cute tippler chicks



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

they are very spacial to me....becoz they r the 1st pair of chick hatched in my loft.....


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

shakilfc009 said:


> they are very spacial to me....becoz they r the 1st pair of chick hatched in my loft.....


welldone , they look nice and healthy . what colour are the parents ?


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

here is their parents


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice , are they ash red based ?


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

they r just ash based......so far i had 4 chicks off them


----------

